# letting agent in majorca



## markando (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all
Im after moving out to majorca in october so i am after a long term let for at least 6 months im after a 2-3 bedroom. and was wondering if anyone could help me find an agent or know of some good web-sites to view, i am open to anywhere in majorca


Thanks for all your help Mark


----------

